# Really cool high speed water droplet site



## darin3200 (Sep 20, 2005)

We've all seen the pictures of the drop of water hitting some other water but this site has some really amazing photo by using water of different viscosity and all these other things. Really Cool
http://www.liquidsculpture.com/


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 20, 2005)

Too true, thanks for drawing my attention to these, they are really wonderful, all his photos! Wow! I am totally in awe now.


----------



## maxxum (Sep 21, 2005)

I bet some of the best splashes got away. It must be hard to capture those especially Innocencelost. I'm not sure if a pun is there.


----------

